# Starship Secret Santa? And in May?! How preposterous!



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

*Hey guys, *

*I wonder if we can pull together a Secret Santa ( In May ) but with starships only. If enough people sign up I'm sure we can do it! :naughty:*

:target: :target:

*If you want to participate say* "*WOOOOOO* I'm in!"

:target: :target:

*I guess I'l be the first, I think 10 people in total is an appropriate number. If any of you guys have better ideas please tell me!*

:target: :target:

*Cheers,*

*- v.d.s*


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyone up for it? I really hope we can do this!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im in


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Wooooo I'm in!


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

Great! Thanks for the support, I'm sure that the next 7 will come rolling in 

3

----------------

10


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

Come on guys! Only 7 more.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Alright im up for a challenge


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

Fantastic!

4/10


----------

